# WW2 German Bicycle...



## danny7147 (May 8, 2012)

We went on a day trip to Guernsey yesterday in the channel islands, and after talking to the owner of the "Occupation Museum" I've hit a slight problem.

I've been looking for a German WW2 bicycle for a while, and he has three. Two are great condition, complete, but he hinted that he may be willing to sell the 3rd to me if I made him an offer... the question is, what's it worth?

He's the kind of guy that's obviously not short of money, and has such a vast collection that he probably knows the value he has in mind. It's been clicking through my brain to offer a trade of an old 30's Police bike I have for it, as it would make a great museum piece, but does anyone know what it would be worth?

It's almost complete, it's missing the ammo box and has the wrong pedals, but is a nice bike.

I didn't take any photos there, but this is the exact type...


----------



## Wing Your Heel (May 9, 2012)

*?*

Genuine German WW2 military bicycles are £3000 upwards depending on what original parts.

How can anyone assess it without photos and proper description?

If you've no idea of authenticity no point paying top price and being ripped off. Better to learn first (takes time and much research).

Buy a 1930s German civilian bike and adapt and fit similar accessories yourself. Genuine WW2 accessories very expensive so make do with what's available.

If the owner has extensive knowledge and collection, he's unlikely to want your common bicycle in p/x


----------



## danny7147 (May 11, 2012)

Interesting points. I actually went back to the museum, still no photos as the darkness killed my camera, but I did find out the make etc. It's an Achilles, one of an almost identical pair he has. Now, being a Czech make says to me that although it might have been used by the Germans, chances are it's either a civilian bike pressed into service, or a manufacturer that the Germans used. My 'common' bike by the way comes with a mountain of paperwork relating to its police history and is in exceptional condition. I've got an ex Raf, ex British Army, ex Finnish Army, ex Police and even two ex doctors bikes all authenticated so I'm not interested in creating a replica... If that was the case I'd sooner by a model kit  It's authentic, it's missing the ammo box and has incorrect pedals, so what would your estimate be to make him a sensible offer?


----------



## Wing Your Heel (May 14, 2012)

*?*

As previously stated, it's impossible to know how much to offer the seller because value depends on authenticity and I can't see photos of the bike to judge it. Even then, I'd need to see catalogues of the model, frame number etc and do a lot of research to give a true appraisal. Obviously, I don't have time for that - that's the type of thing you need to do yourself.

So you'll just have to use your own instincts.

And if you want it enough and the seller won't give you a price, you'll most likely end up paying too much for it. 

Though does that matter? I would guess that everyone on this forum has paid too much for bikes they really want. I certainly do.

When we buy or sell, sometimes it's at a good price, sometimes not. It all evens out in the end. And bike prices usually appreciate - so what is 'too much?'

Good luck. And post pics here if you get it


----------

